
Software is eating the world:The simplest ways to understand the market - cognitiveosman
https://www.cognitiveosman.com/software-is-eating-the-world-part-2-the-simplest-ways-to-understand-the-market/
======
mikerg87
Part 1. [https://www.cognitiveosman.com/software-is-eating-the-
world-...](https://www.cognitiveosman.com/software-is-eating-the-world-
part-1-why-you-need-to-question-your-current-career/)

